# Introducing new goats to the heard



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a pair of boys that are around 9 months old, and another pair of boys that are closer to 5 months old. There is a bit of a size difference but all are equally social towards people. How do you introduce the younger ones to the older ones? I put them together and tried "letting them work it out" and ended up with one of the younger ones with a skull fracture from head-butting. So, what is the best way to re-introduce them with no injuries? I tried walking the younger ones on a leash next to the fence of the older ones and the older ones would bite and head butt the others through the fence. What should I do?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Start with a squirt bottle in the face everytime the older ones act aggressive towards the younger ones. You may need to pen them beside one another until the younger ones can catch up in size.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I kept mine separate. 
but would take them for off leash walks.
I also did not let them scuffle. Used the squirt 
bottle. If you walk pretty fast. they are pretty 
busy browsing and keeping up to argue too 
much. 
That is if you have an area to do that in.
I live almost on forest service land so had
a great opportunity.


----------

